# 2015 Box Office Predictions



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

Is no secret that 2015 is going to have a lot of big films coming out and 2015 will probably be the biggest year in Box Office history. So let's start our predictions and predict our top box office list for 2015.

Here are some big films coming out in 2015

Bond 24
Avatar 2 (Moved to December 2016)
Avengers: Age of Ultron
Finding Dory (Finding Memo sequel)
Pirates of the Carribean 5
Ant-Man
Superman/Batman
Prometheus 2
Hunger Games Mockingjay Part 2
World of Warcraft 
Assassin's Creed
Inside Out (Pixar, Directed by Toy Story 1 & 2, Monsters Inc & Wall E director)
Terminator 5
Fantastic Four
Star Wars Episode VII
Independence Day 2
Jurrasic Park 4
Kung Fu Panda 3
Mission Impossible 5
Killer Crow (Quentin Tarrantino movie)
The Outsider (Tom Hardy movie)
Hotel Transylvania 2
X-Force (Not confirmed)


----------



## Mider T (Jul 31, 2013)

Star Wars VII takes this alone.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

Didn't I already make this thread. 

EDIT:


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Star Wars VII takes this alone.



I think it will take second place. Avatar 2 takes 3 billion for the first time ever and will break weekend record.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

ill be surprised if star wars sells the most tbh.

avengers 2 or avatar 2 would be my guess, batman/superman might do some damage too if they get christian bale back.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2013)

Avatar and Avengers #1 and #2 all time.  No way are they losing.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

i thought finding dory was a reference to dora the explorer. a little disappointed.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> ill be surprised if star wars sells the most tbh.
> 
> avengers 2 or avatar 2 would be my guess, batman/superman might do some damage too if they get christian bale back.



With the old cast being part of Star Wars VII the sales will definitely get a boost.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> With the old cast being part of Star Wars VII the sales will definitely get a boost.



outside of harrison ford, none of them are big draws, they're old. Of course it'll help vs them having an entirely new cast. 

people were burned by the prequels, they released the cartoon movie that no one cared about, young folk aren't going to see stars as must sees like our generation did with the prequels. 


I don't see how Star Wars can beat out the Avengers. The Avengers are just so much more relevant in pop culture. Not to mention people actually like the Avengers movie as well as its spin offs (can't say the same for the prequels). Ironman was more popular than Superman, think about that for a second.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

No way Star Wars will beat the Avengers but I say they'll take 5th-6th place in the box office that year.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 31, 2013)

I say Avengers 2 out does Avatar 2. Will it be the top earner though? I think those two with Episode VII will be vying for the top spot for the year. I'm thinking 1. Episode VII, 2. Avengers 2, 3. Avatar 2.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 31, 2013)

Top 5 Grossing:

1).  Avatar 2
2).  Avengers 2
3).  Pirates of the Carribean 5
4).  Finding Dory
5).  Jurassic Park 4


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

No Bond in the top 5? Skyfall made big money, and Skyfall came pretty much out of no where.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

I think Kung Fu Panda 3 and Finding Memo 2 should not be underestimated.


----------



## Violent by Design (Jul 31, 2013)

kung fu panda...come on now.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

Rukia said:


> Top 5 Grossing:
> 
> 1).  Avatar 2
> 2).  Avengers 2
> ...


You're really bad.


----------



## Suzuku (Jul 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> No Bond in the top 5? Skyfall made big money, and Skyfall came pretty much out of no where.


Exactly. Skyfall was special, that's not going to be the norm of Bond from now on. I'll give it $800m though.


----------



## Perverted King (Jul 31, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> kung fu panda...come on now.



Look how Despicable Me 2 is still destroying movies a month after its release. I actually blame Despicable Me 2 more for Pacific Rim's failure than Grown Ups 2. The movie has not slow down at all and is still tracking 2nd- 3rd in all countries. Is ridiculous.

Family Movies + Summer = Action Movie Destruction


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Exactly. Skyfall was special, that's not going to be the norm of Bond from now on. I'll give it $800m though.


it might not be the norm, but Skyfall is going to give the next Bond film serious momentum. 



Perverted King said:


> Look how Despicable Me 2 is still destroying movie a month after its release. I actually blame Despicable Me 2 more for Pacific Rim's failure than Grown Ups 2. The movie has not slow down at all and is still tracking 2nd- 3rd in all countries. Is ridiculous.
> 
> Family Movies + Summer = Action Movie Destruction



Despicable Me 2 barely had any competition, and its sales aren't close to the movies we're talking about (well, their prequels at least).

pacific rim wasn't expected to be a major box office hit.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> pacific rim wasn't expected to be a major box office hit.



I think they would have done better if they had picked better release dates in US, UK & Australia.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2013)

Star Wars III didn't make the most in 2005 which surprised me (Harry Potter 4 did IIRC). I'm predicting Avatar 2. IDK how Avatar one made so much tbph. I still haven't seen it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

its a movie with a ton of special effects and 3D that most people were not used to seeing.

it's a pretty shitty movie though, it's basically the same quality as the star wars prequels, but its a lot more aesthetic.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Avatar 2 isn't even going to make the top 3.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

come on man, my 60 year old mom thinks avatar is the greatest thing ever. she doesn't even know what the man of steel and the avengers are.

had no clue that there was a prequel and a sequel to the dark knight either.

im thinking most ladies her age prob have similar experiences given she watches network tv and shitty womans shows.

avatar is the new hotness, only reason why it looks strange to compare it with the other movies is because the first one was not an adapted screen play.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm going to laugh if Ant Man makes more money than Man of Steel.

Avatar 2 is making 3 billion. I have friends that watched it up to 8 times. I've seen it twice and one was on FX.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2013)

I just don't know about this new Star Wars film.  How much did Revenge of the Sith make?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

antman is bad ass, i hope it does well.


----------



## Jimin (Aug 1, 2013)

I miss the days when people paid money just to see the Star Wars Episode 1 trailer and then walk out on the actual movie. They just watch it online these days.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> I just don't know about this new Star Wars film.  How much did Revenge of the Sith make?



according to wiki it made 800 mill at the box office. skyfall broke over a billion, and revenge of the sith isn't that old.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

I think Star Wars will reach 900-950 million.

Bond  24 will reach 1.3 billion


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> come on man, my 60 year old mom thinks avatar is the greatest thing ever. she doesn't even know what the man of steel and the avengers are.
> 
> had no clue that there was a prequel and a sequel to the dark knight either.
> 
> ...


No one even talks about Avatar anymore. It came and went. People were fascinated by the visuals and all the buzz about actually good 3D. But that's not going to work for the sequel. It also didn't have a lot of competition in 2009, that was pre-Marvel Empire era. Really Pre-CBM Empire era in general. With movies like Avengers 2, Batman/Superman, and Star Wars all coming out the same year as it, it's not going to suck up BO attention like it did in '09. 

It's also going to have been way too long between sequels. That's what stemmed Star Trek Into Darkness from being the 600-700m hit people thought it would be. It will have been 6 years since the first Avatar movie came out. That's too big a gap. I'm not saying it won't cross a billion but it won't outgross Avengers, Star Wars, or Batman/Superman thus not breaking the top three. Although I do indeed have doubts that it will break a billion.



Perverted King said:


> I'm going to laugh if Ant Man makes more money than Man of Steel.
> 
> Avatar 2 is making 3 billion. I have friends that watched it up to 8 times. I've seen it twice and one was on FX.


Ant-Man is going to make around $400-450m. I also has to change release dates since Sony set James Bond to come out the same day as it's currently scheduled for.



Perverted King said:


> I think Star Wars will reach 900-950 million.
> 
> Bond  24 will reach 1.3 billion


HAHAHAHAHAHA

Maybe if you switch those numbers I'd agree. In fact, bring that 900 figure down to 800 for Bond 24. If that. 

Some of you are box office challenged.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

No one has even brung up Mockingjay Part 2. Catching Fire will be the deciding factor in whether or not Hunger Games can be that billion dollar movie franchise. But if it does, that's going to hurt James Bond a bit at the domestic box office...or a lot actually because Bond has never been an uber presence at the box office here in the states. 

The $300m Skyfall grossed is the most ever for a Bond film here. It usually only gets in the low-mid 200m range. Imagine that having to go up against Hunger Games, the $400m juggernaut, in its third week. I think that will push Bond  back to normal levels over here alone.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Hunger Games is just like Percy Jackson. Trying to follow Harry Potter's footsteps. I don't see Hunger Games making much of an impact.

Bond 24 will make at least 1 billion.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes you don't know much about the box office.




Hunger Games is not another Percy Jackson. Hunger Games actually grossed more here in the states WITHOUT 3D than any Harry Potter movie...including the ones with 3D.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

I never said Hunger Games wasn't successful but it will be lucky to make it to the top ten in 2015.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> No one even talks about Avatar anymore.


What would they talk about ? There hasn't been an Avatar movie in several years, are you implying that people have forgotten what it is? 



> It came and went. People were fascinated by the visuals and all the buzz about actually good 3D.


Which is still a novelty, hence why all the movies were talking about have high production values focused in visual effects.

People would watch Avatar simply because of how exclusive it is. When someone sees a James Bond trailer, they get hyped, but it's not like they never seen a James Bond film before. The first sequels do the most damage in the viewers mind. When people start seeing Avatar trailers, they're going to say "HOLY SHIT, I remember that, I can't believe it is back".

Some people who see Batman trailers? Avenger Trailers? Star Wars Trailers? They'll say "oh, this again". Happens all the time. Avatar was too big for it to be forgotten in 5 years. It became the highest selling movie (with out inflation adjusted) as an _original_ work. You think it's going to not be a top 3 movie, losing out to who exactly? Fantastic Four?



> But that's not going to work for the sequel.


 Yeah it would.   Why do you think people pay to see movies? You really don't think a sequel to the biggest block buster of all time, with a director who has directed the most popular movies of all time, that relies on top of the line CG, a vast open and original world and top tier 3D would draw out the ass? They're going to use top of the line innovative technology just like they did in the first one, don't know where you heard otherwise. It's not like 3D did not exist when Avatar came out, it was just done better than anyone was used too. 3D is far from perfect, and if one movie is expected to push the limits in 3D the casual fan would think it would be Avatar.



> It also didn't have a lot of competition in 2009, that was pre-Marvel Empire era.


 Well, it had come out after Incredible Hulk and Ironman did, by year or 2. I have no idea what your point is, everyone knows the Avengers has made the Marvel movies more popular than before, no one is debating that (and by my count, that's only one movie, you said it wouldn't be top 3).

I don't get the competition bit. Hangover was so popular they've made 2 more films between now and then. Harry Potter? Twilight? Up? Transformers? All of those are blockbusters. Even Ice Age sold a ton. Yet you're going to tell me that Star Wars is a driving force, or Superman? Both of those franchises latest movies did not sell as much as the movies I am referencing.  (and with Star Wars I'm being nice not including its animated film)

It also came out after Dark Knight, which was more impactful than all of the films in the Marvel library (you can exclude Avengers if you're just talking raw gross) as well as Dark Knight Rises and Man of Steel, yet it had no problem surpassing it. 


 Really Pre-CBM Empire era in general. With movies like Avengers 2, Batman/Superman, and Star Wars all coming out the same year as it, it's not going to suck up BO attention like it did in '09. 



> It's also going to have been way too long between sequels. That's what stemmed Star Trek Into Darkness from being the 600-700m hit people thought it would be.


 Star Trek isn't anything compared to Avatar. The hype is so different, that I have no idea why you'd even bring Star Trek into the discussion. 



> It will have been 6 years since the first Avatar movie came out.


It will only be 4.5 or 5 years until we start seeing trailers for it though.



> That's too big a gap. I'm not saying it won't cross a billion but it won't outgross Avengers, Star Wars, or Batman/Superman thus not breaking the top three. Although I do indeed have doubts that it will break a billion.



Literally all the things you said could be used against Star Wars. Man of Steel undersold by a ton, and was critically a received as a mediocre movie. The Dark Knight Rises sold more, but already left a bad taste in the fan base from being a bad movie as well. Many people will look at Batman/Superman with cautious eyes, while Avatar still has mystique to it. 

Then there is over saturation, people do get tired of sequels. Avatar will be seen as fresh, yet familiar, it is a gigantic blockbuster - the fact that there hasn't been an Avatar in several years will boost up its exclusivity.  Why bring up Star Trek and not bring up Star Wars Episode 1? People went and saw that knowing that the movie was complete crap after the first week, it was one of the highest grossing films.

If an original film can become the highest grossing film of all time, then its sequel should be able to break the top 3 for one year. I don't get how this is crazy to you.

Avatar has become an actual brand, it's going to be even marketed more than it was before (and it had insane marketing). You're greatly underestimating how much Fox will dump into this film.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree with VBD. Although with Avatar there wasn't any extraordinary storytelling, I think people will still be interested in it. Where does Cameron go with this franchise now that it doesn't have the 3D gimmick to ride on?


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

But that's the thing, it doesn't need to go into a different direction. People want to see Avatar because of its 3D and special effects. Though, Cameron has always stated that he wants to expand the Avatar franchise a lot more. 

That's like asking why will people watch the Avengers now that it doesn't have the cross over of multiple super hero gimmick to ride on? It doesn't _need_ another gimmick, people loved the first one, they'll want more of what they saw.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> What would they talk about ? There hasn't been an Avatar movie in several years, are you implying that people have forgotten what it is?


I'm implying it has no buzz about it and it didn't have staying power. Avatar came, Avatar went. You don't see diehard fans or people raving about it. And yes, it having been more than 5 years since the last movie is a problem



> People would watch Avatar simply because of how exclusive it is. When someone sees a James Bond trailer, they get hyped, but it's not like they never seen a James Bond film before. The first sequels do the most damage in the viewers mind. When people start seeing Avatar trailers, they're going to say "HOLY SHIT, I remember that, I can't believe it is back".


Maybe in your mind they will. But in reality it will go "oh that thing".



> Some people who see Batman trailers? Avenger Trailers? Star Wars Trailers? They'll say "oh, this again". Happens all the time. Avatar was too big for it to be forgotten in 5 years. It became the highest selling movie (with out inflation adjusted) as an _original_ work. You think it's going to not be a top 3 movie, losing out to who exactly? Fantastic Four?


Did I just fucking say Avengers, Batman/Superman, and Star Wars? Do you even know what movies are coming out that year besides Fantastic Four? 



> Yeah it would.   Why do you think people pay to see movies? You really don't think a sequel to the biggest block buster of all time, with a director who has directed the most popular movies of all time, that relies on top of the line CG, a vast open and original world and top tier 3D would draw out the ass? They're going to use top of the line innovative technology just like they did in the first one, don't know where you heard otherwise. It's not like 3D did not exist when Avatar came out, it was just done better than anyone was used too. 3D is far from perfect, and if one movie is expected to push the limits in 3D the casual fan would think it would be Avatar.


That's not going to make it gross more than Avengers, Batman/Superman, and Star Wars...or maybe even some other movies. The reason Avatar hit so hard was because it had virtually no competition that year on top of it being James Cameron's return on top of it being a visual feast everyone was talking about. That was the storm, it's not going to have that going for it this time. People are used to seeing movies in brilliant IMAX 3D now, there is far far far more stacked competition, and people aren't going to be pulled in by the tagline "James Cameron's directorial return"...because that already happened with the first movie. The first Avatar movie had magic and timing going for it, the second will not.



> Well, it had come out after Incredible Hulk and Ironman did, by year or 2. I have no idea what your point is, everyone knows the Avengers has made the Marvel movies more popular than before, no one is debating that (and by my count, that's only one movie, you said it wouldn't be top 3).


What do you mean you don't get my point?? My point is that it had no fucking competition that year as Marvel wasn't releasing two movies a year every year back then and DC didn't have their shit together. Avatar will have to contend with both of those things now at the their zenith...on top of fucking STAR WARS. Avatar is going to be lost in the shuffle similar to how TASM was in 2012 between Avengers and TDKR. I'm not saying it's not going to make a lot of money or even that it's not going to gross a billion, but it won't be the movie everyone is talking about and it'll be a bleep between Avengers, Batman/Superman, and Star Wars...on top of all the other big movies coming out that year.



> I don't get the competition bit. Hangover was so popular they've made 2 more films between now and then. Harry Potter? Twilight? Up? Transformers? All of those are blockbusters. Even Ice Age sold a ton. Yet you're going to tell me that Star Wars is a driving force, or Superman? Both of those franchises latest movies did not sell as much as the movies I am referencing.  (and with Star Wars I'm being nice not including its animated film)


How do you not get the competition bit? Do you not know anything about the box office? Movies compete for mindshare and audience WOM. If a movie is getting drowned out by others and not getting the same buzz it's not going to do as well at the box office.

And it's not JUST Star Wars, or JUST Superman...it's the first Star Wars sequels with the return of the original cast in 30 years...the first Star Wars movie in general in 10 years...and all WITHOUT George Lucas. And it's Superman AND Batman, in the same fucking movie. 

Some of your statements make it hard for me to debate you seriously because you clearly have some lacking knowledge when it comes to the box office.

And it's not just those either, there are about 10 other big name franchise films, new and old, that will be coming out that year all competing for audience mindshare and WOM. The ONLY movies that are immediately going to stand head and shoulders above everything else and just compete with each other are Batman/Superman, Avengers, and Star Wars. Then you have the tier below those like Avatar, Bond, Mockingjay Part 2, Ant-Man, Finding Dory, etc, then you have the tier below that with movies like Independence Day 2 and Terminator, then you have the tier below that with new, fresh video game movies like Assassin's Creed and Warcraft. It's a free field for everything below the top 3 as to who is going to hit and gain interest, because there is going to be a tight field that year.



> It also came out after Dark Knight, which was more impactful than all of the films in the Marvel library (you can exclude Avengers if you're just talking raw gross) as well as Dark Knight Rises and Man of Steel, yet it had no problem surpassing it.


OK, I get it out now. You're mistaking "competition" as if I meant it over years...no, that's fucking stupid. I meant it had no competition in 2009, as I said. The Marvel/CBM Empire was about where market mindshare and momentum is right now and the fact Marvel is putting out movies every year, which will give Avatar competition it didn't have in 2009...among other things being released by other studios.



> Star Trek isn't anything compared to Avatar. The hype is so different, that I have no idea why you'd even bring Star Trek into the discussion.


Because it's the same idea. A movie franchise loses momentum when you wait that long to put out a film, especially a franchise that was on its first movie. I doesn't matter that Avatar is on another level, I never said it wasn't, my point is it's not going to be the phenomenon it was and it's not going to break the top three going up against Avengers, Superman/Batman, and Star Wars.



> It will only be 4.5 or 5 years until we start seeing trailers for it though.


5.5-6 years. Trailers don't come out a whole year before the movie, they come out half a year. Either way you look at it it has been far too long since the last movie.




> Literally all the things you said could be used against Star Wars. Man of Steel undersold by a ton, and was critically a received as a mediocre movie. The Dark Knight Rises sold more, but already left a bad taste in the fan base from being a bad movie as well. Many people will look at Batman/Superman with cautious eyes, while Avatar still has mystique to it.
> 
> Then there is over saturation, people do get tired of sequels. Avatar will be seen as fresh, yet familiar, it is a gigantic blockbuster - the fact that there hasn't been an Avatar in several years will boost up its exclusivity.  Why bring up Star Trek and not bring up Star Wars Episode 1? People went and saw that knowing that the movie was complete crap after the first week, it was one of the highest grossing films.
> 
> ...


Man of Steel did not undersale. It more than met expectations. Unless you have some document or poll stating Man of Steel was expected to make more than $630m at the box office or something. It's the second highest grossing reboot worldwide behind TASM and THE highest grossing reboot domestically. It's a success by any measure. I'm saying this and I don't even like the shit.

And your suggestion that people will look at Avatar with "mystique" when it has a lower critic rating than TDKR is laughable. You're looking at this from YOUR eyes, not the "peoples" eyes. A Batman/Superman movie is going to shut down the box office, regardless of how you THINK TDKR or MoS were received or did at the box office. It's Batman and Superman...in the same movie...for the first time. This is as big or possibly a bigger event than the first Avengers movie. People are going to go and see it, and Batman/Superman vs. Avengers 2 headlines are going to dominate the summer, along with the restart of Star Wars. If all three of the films are critically acclaimed then you can forget about it.

It's funny you bring up oversaturation and then talk as if Avatar is immune to this and that it's some kind of "brand". It's not a brand over Avengers, Batman/Superman, or Star Wars. It's not going to compete with them. Avatar was a phenomenon for one summer and then it was largely forgotten about. There are no big fandoms for it, you don't see people going as Avatar cosplays or shit to big conventions, normal people obviously aren't going to be talking about it...it's not what you're making it out as. It's going to be in the shuffle just like everything else that year not name Star Wars, Avengers, and Batman/Superman. 

Again, i'm not saying it won't do big number or even that it won't gross a billion, but you're GROSSLY overstating just what Avatar is and was. It was a flavor of the month on the biggest level, but it had no staying power to it. The fandom is almost nonexistent. It's not some brand that makes it immune to oversaturation.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

How much do you guys think Avengers 2 and Superman/Batman will make?


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> How much do you guys think Avengers 2 and Superman/Batman will make?


More than Avatar 2.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

I actually see Avatar sliding down to third place behind The Avengers 2 and Superman/Batman. Superman/Batman will depend on how good the movie is scripted.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 1, 2013)

*1. Avengers: Age of Ultron*
Avengers will take the top spot and I'm basing this purely on how well the first Avengers movie was advertised so I'm guessing the second will be even better.

*2. Superman/Batman*
This will be a close second and I think the lack of advertising for their films has been DC's biggest problem so far (except for some bad scripts).

*3. Bond 24*
No reason needed.

*4. Jurassic Park 4*
Nostalgia and family fun film will make this a huge hit.

*5. Warcraft*/*Avatar 2*
Based on Warcraft's popularity and Blizzard's amazing team I am sure this film will do well in the box office but I also had to include Avatar 2 as I am certain that will be a massive hit as well so they are joint five.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

It's hilarioous people on this forum think James Bond will outgross Star Wars.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2013)

wow people are underestimating Star Wars. 

2015 is between Avengers and Star Wars imo. Disney is going to promote the fuck out of those two movies, especially Star Wars. kids and their parents/casuals will go see it, Warsies old and new will go see it, geeks will go and see it and science nerds will go see it. basically almost everyone.

almost, because there are hardcore Trekkies who refuse to watch it, because Star Wars isn't boring enough for their refined shit tastes.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> according to wiki it made 800 mill at the box office. skyfall broke over a billion, and revenge of the sith isn't that old.



You gotta remember that those were different times as well. I think star wars will make past 1b in these days.

Also, I think ep 3 did a bit less than it could have because passion of the christ was playing around the same time. That shit was huge. 

I remember not even sitting in a proper seat during ep 3 and passion of the christ cuz of how full it was, and it wasn't even opening weekend.

In passion of the christ we sat at the very very front row. people were on the floor too 

In ep 3 I sat on the staircase cuz it was that fucking full lol.


Gotta adjust for inflation. Ep 7 will definitely make 1b.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2013)

Star Wars easily. Disney doesn't fuck up THAT much and they're doing great with Marvel. I don't see this next Trilogy flopping.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 1, 2013)

I think the top spot will be between Avengers 2 and Star Wars.

And lol @ whoever said POTC5 would get 3rd. Nah bro.


----------



## Kuya (Aug 1, 2013)

i remember Phantom Menace doing really well and killing it a the box office. im pretty sure they sold over a billion and around the top 10 grossing movies of all time.

a lot of people are still alive from both trilogies, and it will be nostalgic and Star Wars is still huge in pop culture today. it will do well and have the very consistent and solid Disney franchise backing them. having OG characters in it is going to be a really big deal. i'm all in on Star Wars taking the #1 spot.

Avatar/Avengers are the only real threats, but Star Wars is Star Wars and it's the start of a new trilogy.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 1, 2013)

next 3 years will be a test though. even this year is a test, ticket prices are rising as cinemas get less of a cut. they have to eat costs for upgrades to imax/4k and it's the reason for expensive food and shitty labor force. 

and there is the superticket and other such idea with digital sales. 

and lastly the spectacle films are strong as is the nerd pandering. anything niche is being made into a film, in hope of huge returns. I fear this may be the yer the bubble deflates. I'm awaiting the return of historical epics, or crime movies. w/e comes next. jack and the giant slayer, JC of mars. plenty of companies taking the hits and SFX companies worse of all.

so going to set directors and costume people and relying on advanced filming techniques may be the way to go. When we last get a WW2 flick?, we never get WW1 stories, there has to be tales to tell. I'm still waiting for Leo Major the movie. it will require a intermission so the audience can remove the excess growth of body hair caused by it's manliness. Plus Ridley will be at home and hopefully not employ Russel Crowe again.(he's good but he can't become like depp)


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2013)

I agree totally with VBD about the Superman/Batman film.  Batman Begins wasn't a big commerical success.  To me that information is a factor and should be taken into consideration.

In other words.  This film needs Christian Bale to maximize profits.  I have heard he won't be involved.  And personally I am shocked Warner Bros would allow that.  Bale's presence is worth about half a billion dollars in my opinion.  So if it takes 100 million to get him on board... I think you do it.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

You box office opinions aren't valid because you obviously don't know shit.


----------



## James Bond (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't put Star Wars in the list due to the fact I am unsure it will be a good movie. The amount of expectation/pressure on this movie will be higher than Man of Steel was and look how people slated that.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2013)

You people underestimating avatar is hilarious.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm gonna hold my judgment on Star Wars. We don't get as much exposure of it nowadays but it's Star Wars it's at least comparable to Avengers in fame and it sure as hell has a bigger market than Bond.

One killer trailer is all it takes. 

Avatar has a universal value to it. Even if people have forgotten the first one it will still fascinate people the way the first one did and we'll get the redo of its box office gross. It doesn't even have anything to do with the movie's overall quality.

Taking Superman/Batman into the equation is a joke. They won't go anywhere from $1b margin. The ones i'm talking about above will be playing in the $1.5b - $2b territory.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

VBD is right about Avatar 2

people forget that James Cameron has had 2 movies that were the highest grossing films of all time under his belt.

that's a more sure fire thing than any franchise can offer on an individual film basis.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

People say that Batman won't draw because Bale isn't in it. He did a DECENT job as Batman and Batman is a bigger name than Bale. People act as if Bale draws a billion every time he is in a movie.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 1, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> People say that Batman won't draw because Bale isn't in it. He did a DECENT job as Batman and Batman is a bigger name than Bale. People act as if Bale draws a billion every time he is in a movie.



Agreed. Its not the same as say RDJ and Ironman. Batman has been played by many actors, its just that Bale is the one who happened to do it for an entire trilogy unlike his predecessors.


----------



## Rukia (Aug 1, 2013)

The point is that we will have had no exposure to this Batman.  I thought Bale was a terrible Batman.  But he was established.  Bale's first film didn't gross very well.  Look at the numbers.  Batman Begins wasn't impressive at all.  A new Batman will struggle the same way.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

I won't watch Avatar 2 because I thought the first one was complete shit. So you guys better minus $15 from your estimates. 

Also  at people thinking Star Wars will struggle. If people were hyped for the bag of shit second trilogy movies, they'll be hyped for this.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Rukia said:


> The point is that we will have had no exposure to this Batman.  I thought Bale was a terrible Batman.  But he was established.  Bale's first film didn't gross very well.  Look at the numbers.  Batman Begins wasn't impressive at all.  A new Batman will struggle the same way.



I doubt Batman will ever struggle in the box office for a while. Nolan took Batman to another level. Remember Batman Begins followed Batman & Robin.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I won't watch Avatar 2 because I thought the first one was complete shit. So you guys better minus $15 from your estimates.
> 
> Also  at people thinking Star Wars will struggle. If people were hyped for the bag of shit second trilogy movies, they'll be hyped for this.



Um..if anything the prequels are why it would hurt them. You do realize that Episode 1 out sold 2, and 2 out sold 3, and between that time there was an animated film that no one even remembers right. Not a very good pattern. 

Comparing Episode 1's hype to Episode 7 makes no sense. There was near 20 years of hype for Episode 1, and the original trilogy was praised and love.

Now episode 7 is coming out 10 years after the most bashed movie trilogy ever.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 1, 2013)

We can take out one contender out from the list since  along with two more sequel in the following years.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Um..if anything the prequels are why it would hurt them. You do realize that Episode 1 out sold 2, and 2 out sold 3, and between that time there was an animated film that no one even remembers right. Not a very good pattern.
> 
> Comparing Episode 1's hype to Episode 7 makes no sense. There was near 20 years of hype for Episode 1, and the original trilogy was praised and love.
> 
> Now episode 7 is coming out 10 years after the most bashed movie trilogy ever.



Episode 3 made $850 million compared to Episode 2's $650 million...wtf are you talking about?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 1, 2013)

Star Wars definitely won't struggle.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> We can take out one contender out from the list since  along with two more sequel in the following years.



Confirmed. Avatar 2 out of the list. 

I guess Avengers 2 will be undisputed at #1


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I'm implying it has no buzz about it and it didn't have staying power. Avatar came, Avatar went. You don't see diehard fans or people raving about it. And yes, it having been more than 5 years since the last movie is a problem


Uh, people still talk about Avatar lol what? That's like saying no one talks about the Titanic anymore because it never had a sequel. You don't follow movies, so how would you even know?






> Did I just fucking say Avengers, Batman/Superman, and Star Wars? Do you even know what movies are coming out that year besides Fantastic Four?


No, I have no idea, there's only a list of them in the OP. You mad nerd?



> The reason Avatar hit so hard was because it had virtually no competition that year on top of it being James Cameron's return on top of it being a visual feast everyone was talking about.


Even though it did have competition, but ok. Are you implying that all the prequels to the movies you're talking about had stacked competition their respective years?



> People are used to seeing movies in brilliant IMAX 3D now,


That stuff existed before Avatar came out, didn't seem to hold back Avatar at all. Of course if you knew nothing about movies, you would think Avatar is what started it.



> there is far far far more stacked competition, and people aren't going to be pulled in by the tagline ]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

> OK, I get it out now. You're mistaking "competition" as if I meant it over years...no, that's fucking stupid. I meant it had no competition in 2009, as I said. The Marvel/CBM Empire was about where market mindshare and momentum is right now and the fact Marvel is putting out movies every year, which will give Avatar competition it didn't have in 2009...among other things being released by other studios.


 Again, you can stop bringing up Marvel. I already have Avengers 2 over Avatar 2.

It having competition doesn't mean it will do *worse* than its competition. You keep repeating that statement, but that isn't an actual explanation of why Avatar will do worse than some of the movies your stating. We're not even positive which movies will be released the same weekend yet. What if Avatar is released on a weekend that has no competition, and Batman/Superman is released the same week as Finding Nemo 2? The competition thing doesn't make any sense, since that is not an exclusive problem to Avatar 2, all the films being released that year will have that issue. 




> Because it's the same idea. A movie franchise loses momentum when you wait that long to put out a film, especially a franchise that was on its first movie.


That's really interesting, but not really true. We might as well bring up James Cameron as an example, since he is most relevant.

Terminator 1, huge success, came out in the early 80s.

Terminator 2, came out 10 years later, outdid Terminator 1 and became even more popular.

Terminator 3, (which wasnt made by James Cameron) came out 10 years after Terminator 1  still was a huge financial hit despite it being a critical flop. 



> I doesn't matter that Avatar is on another level, I never said it wasn't, my point is it's not going to be the phenomenon it was and it's not going to break the top three going up against Avengers, Superman/Batman, and Star Wars.


But I don't get what your basis is for Star Wars and Batman/Superman. You're talking as if they're riding on unbeatable momentum, but they're really not. Batman/Superman movies make a lot of money, but in the grand scheme of things, they're no different than the Harry Potter films. Superman has long peaked, and Batman clearly peaked in the Dark Knight. Combining them will spark interest, but it isn't going to attract any newcomers to the franchise (and they will need new comers in order to beat Avatar). 

A lot of the things you're using against Avatar can go against Star Wars. For all the talk you keep bringing up, Star Wars really does not have alot of momentum. For what ever reason, Star Wars can come out 10 years and people will be hyped for it (even though everyone hated the prequels), but Avatar 2 coming out 5 years after the first one, everyone will have indifference. 






> 5.5-6 years. Trailers don't come out a whole year before the movie, they come out half a year.


 What? Trailers have been released even higher than 1 year time span. I have no idea where you study film, but there is no timeframe from when a trailer can come out. If anything, the bigger the film, the more likely a trailer will come out earlier.



> Either way you look at it it has been far too long since the last movie.


But Star Wars is right on top of today's pop culture? 





> Man of Steel did not undersale. It more than met expectations.


Its first week was impressive. Every week after that? Movies like Monsters University was doing damage to it. 



> Unless you have some document or poll stating Man of Steel was expected to make more than $630m at the box office or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Episode 3 made $850 million compared to Episode 2's $650 million...wtf are you talking about?



Okay, so you corrected me (I didn't peak at wikipedia, I'll give you daps for your amazing ability to type that in, and then ignore that the rest of what I said was true).


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

This is my personal list. Let the games begin >=)

#1 Avengers: Age of Ultron- 2 billion
#2 Superman/Batman- 1.5-1.8 billion
#3 Star Wars Episode VII- 1.2- 1.3  billion
#4 Bond 24- 1.1 billion
#5 Finding Dory- 1 billion
#6 Pirates of the Carribean 5- 950 million
#7 Kung Fu Panda 3- 800-900 million
#8 Jurrasic Park 4- 750- 775 million
#9 Inside Out- 725 million
#10- Independence Day 2/Terminator 5/Ant-Man- 600 million


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

I guess you're right shozan/suzuku, Avatar 2 won't be a top 3 film in 2015 since it isn't being released then .


it's a shame, I guess when Avatar outsells Star Wars by 2 billion dollars again, we can bring up it had no competition as an excuse. As if that some how explains a 2 billion dollar difference with inflation adjusted.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2013)

VBD why are you bothering. Star Crap will continue serving chumps who have no bearing of what a good film is. It's like someone going back to the barber shop for a haircut, where they are brutally raped, hoping this time it'll be gentle.

Take off those fanboy glasses, Cameron will if anything build off an Avatar sequel. Whether it makes the same amount of money is up in the air but it'll cross $1bn mark fairly easily. Batman and Superman are struggling, Avengers there's no denying will make money since people's standards have dropped so low they'll flock to any third rate film produced by Marvel.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2013)

> Avengers: Age of Ultron- 2.5 billion



The first one barely crossed 1.5, unless ticket prices increase to $30, this isn't happening.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

Ennoea said:


> The first one barely crossed 1.5, unless ticket prices increase to $30, this isn't happening.



The hype trains will be to much but I agree 2.5 is a lot. I still say 2 billion.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 1, 2013)

The notion of Superman vs Batman reaching even beyond $1b is ludicrous. Man of Steel won't even reach $1b mark

And come on man as much as i like it to succeed Bond isn't that strong a franchise. Skyfall is an anomaly.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

So you ninnies can shut the fuck up about Avatar 2 now.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> The notion of Superman vs Batman reaching even beyond $1b is ludicrous. Man of Steel won't even reach $1b mark
> 
> And come on man as much as i like it to succeed Bond isn't that strong a franchise. Skyfall is an anomaly.


It's Batman and Superman...in the same movie...it's going to reach beyond $1.1b. What is so hard for people to understand about this. It's the two most iconic characters in the world in the same movie for the first time. It doesn't matter how MoS did. It doesn't even matter how TDKR did. All bets are off. This will be an event film on par or even surpassing teh Avengers, and Batman/Superman vs. Avengers 2 is going to dominate headlines in the summer of 2015. Only other movie that will even get anywhere nears as much buzz as those two is Star Wars VII.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> So you ninnies can shut the fuck up about Avatar 2 now.



James Cameron's last two films became the highest grossing films of all time

I don't see how you can convince me that there isn't a more sure bet than that. 

at all

again his last two movies, back to back, consecutively that he has made went on to become the highest grossing films of all time.  I would take that over any kind of fan worship and interest that Marvel and Star Wars have


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm done debating Avatar 2, it's not coming out for another 3 and a half years and even then it won't gross $2b again. As far as I'm concerned no fucks given anymore.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

are you not debating cause you really can't void or deny the point I made

you know the factual one


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

no I'm not debating because it's just going to keep going in a cycle.

"I'M RIGHT NU UH I AM"

In the end we won't find out until 2016, when I will be right.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

kinda how you were right about there being no movies based on manga better than a comic movie and I named Oldboy


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

No it isn't.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Oldboy is better than comic book movies if you're counting Fox bullshit.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

the only comic movie I can think of that is better than Oldboy is A History of Violence and that's a maybe


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

I would take it more into consideration if it wasn't coming from the guy with some of the worst taste in the CBM section.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

I really hope you're not implying IM or Avengers was a better film than Oldboy 

or any of the DC films


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes I am implying that.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2013)

What was better than OldBoy, Thor? Captain America? Not enough  in the world for this.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm pretty sure Para said Iron Man and Avengers.


----------



## Han Solo (Aug 1, 2013)

Hahaha, Iron Man and the Avengers better than Oldboy.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm good with my tastes.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku probably loves Chuck Austen's writing.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku likes Twilight.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Most satisfying and ambitious team up film ever > grimdark korean melodrama


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

it's not a melodrama at all 

also on a technical level Oldboy is on a completely different level


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

You're going to have to define technical. Because if you mean effects you're smoking something.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

there's more to films than CGI

I'm talking about cinematography, editing, color pallet, lighting, among other things.  that single take fight scene is still much more impressive than any explosions or effects Avengers had.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku is the kind of person that probably thought Juno was a cleverly written movie.


----------



## A. Waltz (Aug 1, 2013)

^ yeah and dont forget bout the current generation of children who love star wars. the offspring of the nerds, the ones thay watch the cartoons.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

The only people who call Oldboy a better movie than Avengers are hipsters.

Don't be a hipster.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

Para might be the most hipster person in this entire forum. Ask him about his vinyl records and his scarves.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

Para's a chick.
Parallax is a guy though.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

I will shorthand people's names however I see fit. Don't be a name snob.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

There's one Para, famous NFers get that right.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

TylerDurden said:


> The notion of Superman vs Batman reaching even beyond $1b is ludicrous. Man of Steel won't even reach $1b mark
> 
> And come on man as much as i like it to succeed Bond isn't that strong a franchise. Skyfall is an anomaly.



A new Batman will draw at least just as much as Man of Steel currently has. Put those two together and  easily surpass the one billion mark.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

> There's one Para, famous NFers get that right.



I'm not a famous NFer, so I why should I care about someone I've never heard of? 

And from now on, you're known as Tazmo.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> I'm not a famous NFer, so I why should I care about someone I've never heard of?



This logic is terrible.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

My logic is always terrible, Tazmo.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

People thinking James Bond will make more money than Star Wars .


----------



## teddy (Aug 1, 2013)

Yeah...i'm not seeing that myself honestly


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

fuck you, Ghost


----------



## Nic (Aug 1, 2013)

Mider T said:


> There's one Para, famous NFers get that right.



sorry but i like Parallax a whole lot more than Para. lol


----------



## Nic (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> *I'm not a famous NFer,* so I why should I care about someone I've never heard of?
> 
> And from now on, you're known as Tazmo.



you actually kind of are.   mods are known simply because users in their sections have to know who they are considering they are moderating but outside of that, i actually barely know who most of these people are before they become mods.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Lol at calling Marvel films ambitious compared to Old Boy .


I know nothing about films. Oldboy is "melodrama" (which is what the latest Superman, Batman and Star Wars movies are).


Avatar 2 won't sell because it's been so long since the last one (2009 was practically the stone age of film, only several years after they dropped technicolor). Just like Terminator 2 didn't sell. James Cameron really needs to take notes from JJ Abrams on how to sell to a crowd.


----------



## Nic (Aug 1, 2013)

anyways answering the thread, should be obvious Avatar and Star Wars will be the ones making the most money.  Avatar will be around $2billion again,  Star Wars probably between 1 and 1.5 with how expensive ticket prices are now.  Avengers will probably do best in the US but nowhere near as well world wide as those two.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

I think Avatar 2 will take a dip because of the lull personally.... and Avatar 3 will be the better performer.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 1, 2013)

> I'm talking about cinematography, editing, color pallet, lighting, among other things. that single take fight scene is still much more impressive than any explosions or effects Avengers had.



Don't forget the sound editing. And that bridge scene, the feels.

I like Whedon but he filmed Avengers like a sitcom. The action was the saving grace of that film, everything else bordered on tedious. Esp the first hour or so.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

im sure if the new x-men movie came out in 2016, suzuku will try to sell us on how that will outsell Avatar, and how X-Men has momentum that it never had before .


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

So yeah basically I see the top 5 going something like this

1. Avatar 2
2. Star Wars 7
3. Avengers 2
4. Superman/Batman
5. Bond


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 1, 2013)

X-Men will never reach that 1 billion status in my opinion.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Violent By Design said:


> Avatar 2 won't sell because it's been so long since the last one (2009 was practically the stone age of film, only several years after they dropped technicolor). Just like Terminator 2 didn't sell. James Cameron really needs to take notes from JJ Abrams on how to sell to a crowd.


Except I never said it wouldn't and repeatedly said I wasn't saying that. What I DID say was that it won't be the same phenomenon, won't gross $2b, and it's doubtful it would gross over a billion going up against Avengers, Batman/Superman, and Star Wars (which it no longer has that problem). So not only are you wrong about Avatar in general you're wrong about the conversation we were having as well.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> So yeah basically I see the top 5 going something like this
> 
> 1. Avatar 2
> 2. Star Wars 7
> ...


Avatar 2 is not coming out that year and you should feel bad for making that list. You guys know shit about the box office.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> Avatar 2 is not coming out that year and you should feel bad for making that list. You guys know shit about the box office.



Yeah like you know so much about the film industry yourself suzuku .


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Yes I do actually. A whole lot more than people here apparently.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Posts about how Star Wars can't break a billion (which doesn't even make any sense, adjusted for inflation every star wars film has made over a billion) , Hunger Games being another Percy Jackson "Harry Potter rip-off", James Bond outgrossing Star Wars, Avatar being a "mystical brand" because a guy's grandma knows about it and it had nothing to go up against in 2009. Batman/Superman apparently not being a sure fire thing because of Man of Steel and TDKR. This shit is bad.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

So you basically agree with everything I said except the Avatar thing (which I forgot was pushed out of 15). Why is my list terrible again? 

A lot of people really have no idea how much the foreign box office market has grown since 3, and the huge popularity Star Wars has overseas. It's arguably more popular in places like Japan than it is here.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't say the list was terrible. I said you should feel bad about it.

In the end I don't think Star Wars will outgross Avengers because of how the battle between it and B/S will dominate headlines. Star Wars will get very close though. I'm thinking $900-1bm for both overseas and $600m to $500m domestically for Avengers and Star Wars, respectively.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 1, 2013)

Box office predictions are srs business


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Then again I might be being generous to Avengers 2 in terms of the money it will make domestically. There's a good argument to be made it tapped out its max potential with the first film here in the states and it will be hard for it to get to $600m again.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I didn't say the list was terrible. I said you should feel bad about it.
> 
> In the end I don't think Star Wars will outgross Avengers because of how the battle between it and B/S will dominate headlines. Star Wars will get very close though. I'm thinking $900-1bm for both overseas and $600m to $500m domestically for Avengers and Star Wars, respectively.



I would wager that Star Wars is more popular overseas and that more people would rush to see that over Avengers 2 in a foreign market. 

A lot of people seem to think that Star Wars is some America only phenomenon and that is sorely mistaken. 

I see it edging out Avengers, sorry that's my opinion right now .


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Going purely by BO gross alone it's more appropriate to say they're about equally as popular (it's hard to really calculate inflation with overseas money but I think it's safe to say $400-500m back in the early 2000s would quantify to around the $900m Avengers made with 3D added). I think they will end up with very similar overseas grosses maybe with SW edging it out very slightly. 

I don't know, it's hard to say. Avengers will have far more momentum going for it and the versus thing with Batman/Superman is going to help it a lot. The marketing for both movie should be good because Disney is backing both...which brings up another thing, Avengers is going to have the better release date in general. Nothing is even opening for the entirety of May other than it that year. It'll have the box office to itself the entire month. No matter where Disney puts Star Wars it won't have the same luxury (not that I'm saying too many movie can put a dent in it but it's one thing to consider).


----------



## Mider T (Aug 1, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Box office predictions are srs business



All of it from my little comment in the second post, so beautiful.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

A new Trilogy that doesn't have Lucas involved is not momentum in of itself? 

The Disney Marketing machine is going to be pimping the hell out of Star Wars. You can bet it will get more marketing than Avengers 2 because it's their new playtoy and Avengers has been pretty well established and markets itself with the other movies.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Mider T said:


> All of it from my little comment in the second post, so beautiful.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> A new Trilogy that doesn't have Lucas involved is not momentum in of itself?
> 
> The Disney Marketing machine is going to be pimping the hell out of Star Wars. You can bet it will get more marketing than Avengers 2 because it's their new playtoy and Avengers has been pretty well established and markets itself with the other movies.


I wouldn't say Disney will market one more over the other. Not to mention Ultron being the villain really invites all kinds of shit they could do for marketing that would immediately grab attention. 

As for Lucas, yes....but that still doesn't mean it has momentum on the level of Marvel. The new SW film is just a first step, it's what will get things moving, Avengers 2 will have the momentum of all the things that built up to it. Marvel is just seen as unstoppable at the box office right now, and if Thor, Cap, and GotG all do well they will only be looking even stronger come 2015.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> I wouldn't say Disney will market one more over the other. Not to mention Ultron being the villain really invites all kinds of shit they could do for marketing that would immediately grab attention.



Marvel is already established as a franchise that can produce annual movies. Disney wants Star Wars to do the same with the main numbers and the side stories every year. To do that, they need the first one to be a surefire smash. You can bet your ass they will market it all out.

How many people know who Ultron is really? Ultron is fucking rad, but he doesn't invite any new marketing opportunities like you are saying unless you just want to appeal to people who like robots.... who are already watching Iron Man most likely.



> As for Lucas, yes....but that still doesn't mean it has momentum on the level of Marvel. The new SW film is just a first step, it's what will get things moving, Avengers 2 will have the momentum of all the things that built up to it. Marvel is just seen as unstoppable at the box office right now, and if Thor, Cap, and GotG all do well they will only be looking even stronger come 2015.



Star Wars doesn't need momentum Suzuku . It's arguably the biggest film franchise on the planet. A new trilogy is momentum enough, a trilogy without Lucas energizes the hard core. 

Those are some big ifs. GotG has some flop potential and you know it. It's a longshot that such a weird concept will be embraced by the mainstream.


----------



## Nightblade (Aug 1, 2013)

Episode VII will be the new Phantom Menace but with the marketing force of the internet at it's disposal. back in 99 the Phantom Menace only had TV, radio, billboards and McDonalds as promotion outlets and it still raeched a billion. 

oh and the fact that it's Star fucking Wars also helped.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Marvel is already established as a franchise that can produce annual movies. Disney wants Star Wars to do the same with the main numbers and the side stories every year. To do that, they need the first one to be a surefire smash. You can bet your ass they will market it all out.
> 
> How many people know who Ultron is really? Ultron is fucking rad, but he doesn't invite any new marketing opportunities like you are saying unless you just want to appeal to people who like robots.... who are already watching Iron Man most likely.


People don't need to know Ultron right now, they WILL know him. Imagine viral campaigns with Ultron's voice taking over videos and shit and claiming it's a new age and stuff like that. Ultron has great viral marketing potential that they're going to utilize and catch people's attention with. It won't just be a robot, it'll be the Avengers fighting a robot. Huge discrepancy. 

Again, I'm not saying Disney won't market the hell out of Star Wars...I'm saying they won't necessarily show favoritism like you're suggesting. If what you're trying to say is just that Star Wars needs the extra lift because they're trying to kick everything off and what not while Avengers is already established, then yeah I agree with you Star Wars will get more marketing in that respect. What I don't agree with is that it will be enough of a discrepancy to really make a difference between which has better footing overall at the box office...especially since Avengers should come out a whole month if not two before Star Wars.



> Star Wars doesn't need momentum Suzuku . It's arguably the biggest film franchise on the planet. A new trilogy is momentum enough, a trilogy without Lucas energizes the hard core.
> 
> Those are some big ifs. GotG has some flop potential and you know it. It's a longshot that such a weird concept will be embraced by the mainstream.


But aren't you saying Disney needing to market it more to get the franchise up and running implies it does? 

I know it doesn't _need_ momentum, that's not what I'm saying. In terms of 99% of the movies out there, SW would indeed crush them all and easily gross a billion. However, Avengers is one of the few franchises that is close to or on the level of SW. When you put two films like that side by side, all things being equal, momentum is one of the factors that you have to consider and I'm giving Marvel and Avengers the slight edge in that department for now because they've been unbeatable 5 years straight now.

As for Guardians, it also has huge upside as well. If it catches on it will be a huge hit. I mean $500m WW as a base. It's very easy to fuck up but from what I've seen and heard about comic-con I'm even more confident than I was before that Marvel has another hit or their hands. Gunn is the perfect director and while at first glance the cast looks really weirdly put together, as I suspected, they all have great chemistry with each which is a must for a film that's going to rely as heavily on making the interactions funny and entertaining as this one. After the SDCC panel the top two google trends were Guardians and and Ultron, Guardians was trending on twitter the entire night, and Guardians made the front page of USA Today. With the Marvel brand in combination with the intrigue of a fresh new film franchise by Marvel and a good movie, the sky's the limit.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

mfw Pirates 5 becomes the top grossing film of 2015.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> But aren't you saying Disney needing to market it more to get the franchise up and running implies it does?



No. 

I'm saying Disney will make sure people think of it as the number 1 movie of the summer because they want it to go over well. They need 7 to validate expanding beyond the trilogy. Then they have two annual franchises to milk instead of 1.



> As for Guardians, it also has huge upside as well. If it catches on it will be a huge hit. I mean $500m WW as a base. It's very easy to fuck up but from what I've seen and heard about comic-con I'm even more confident than I was before that Marvel has another hit or their hands. Gunn is the perfect director and while at first glance the cast looks really weirdly put together, as I suspected, they all have great chemistry with each which is a must for a film that's going to rely as heavily on making the interactions funny and entertaining as this one. After the SDCC panel the top two google trends were Guardians and and Ultron, Guardians was trending on twitter the entire night, and Guardians made the front page of USA Today. With the Marvel brand in combination with the intrigue of a fresh new film franchise by Marvel and a good movie, the sky's the limit.



It can be as good as it wants. The concept itself is still a turn off to most people i'd imagine. Not really sure the mainstream will appreciate Rocket Raccoon as much as a Marvel Fan will.

The only reason it has any real chance of success is because it's being tied into Avengers 2. I want it to be successful as well. But again, it's a hard sell. You can't deny this.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> mfw Pirates 5 becomes the top grossing film of 2015.


Johnny Depp is cursed now. 



Platinum said:


> No.
> 
> I'm saying Disney will make sure people think of it as the number 1 movie of the summer because they want it to go over well. They need 7 to validate expanding beyond the trilogy. Then they have two annual franchises to milk instead of 1.


I feel you. I just don't think it will be marketed so much more that it will have a tangible effect on the box office between the two films. 




> It can be as good as it wants. The concept itself is still a turn off to most people i'd imagine. Not really sure the mainstream will appreciate Rocket Raccoon as much as a Marvel Fan will.
> 
> The only reason it has any real chance of success is because it's being tied into Avengers 2. I want it to be successful as well. But again, it's a hard sell. You can't deny this.


It's not tied to Avengers 2. It's more stand alone than any film so far. Only thing connecting them is Thanos who isn't even the villain in A2. What's going to help this film, and other films like Inhumans going forward, is the Marvel brand, not being connected to Avengers.

That said, if people can accept shit like R2-D2, C-3PO, Gollum, among all the other weird shit that has graced the movie screen and been successful then they can handle Rocket and Groot. Gunn knows that if Rocket fails the movie fails, and if Rocket succeeds the movie succeeds. He's said this, and has said he's making sure to get Rocket right and he's the heart of the movie. Notice in the film they're making him look more like a real Raccoon than the cartoonish look from the comics. That is a good sign they're putting thought into it.

Overall I find your lack of faith disturbing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

Pirates 4 made over $800 million in the rest of the world even though it underperformed in the US. The fuckin' Japanese love them sum Depp.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2013)

There's a differences between robots and talking raccoons that carry guns. One is more relateable to an audience than the other .

Also you are using two obviously successful examples. For every Gollum and C3P0 I can show you about 400 failures. 

I don't want to root for it to fail, but you are just being naive thinking it's going to be a surefire hit. It can go wrong. It may not, but it can.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 1, 2013)

Come on now, Guardians of the Galaxy is a long shot at being a HUGE success. It would be a pleasant surprise if it sold well. I'd be happy if they just broke even.

Guardians of the Galaxy is not an easy comic to adapt, it will come off as very strange and if not handled well - campy. Unlike guys like Captain American and Hulk, no one knows who characters like Warlock are outside of comic book fans (and not casual ones to boot).

Much bigger comic books have been adapted and flopped.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

this thread has become the NBA Thread 2.0


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

Para happy as fuck that he is now the one true Para on NF because of this thread and whoever that nobody was is now lost to the sands of time.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 1, 2013)

I didn't even know there anybody called Para

I can't change my name anymore though


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 1, 2013)

Platinum said:


> There's a differences between robots and talking raccoons that carry guns. One is more relateable to an audience than the other .
> 
> Also you are using two obviously successful examples. For every Gollum and C3P0 I can show you about 400 failures.
> 
> I don't want to root for it to fail, but you are just being naive thinking it's going to be a surefire hit. It can go wrong. It may not, but it can.


I never said it was a sure fire hit, I said it had a huge upside just as much as it had the potential to flop. And honestly, I think you're underestimating the Marvel brand. It's like Pixar now.



Violent By Design said:


> Come on now, Guardians of the Galaxy is a long shot at being a HUGE success. It would be a pleasant surprise if it sold well. I'd be happy if they just broke even.
> 
> Guardians of the Galaxy is not an easy comic to adapt, it will come off as very strange and if not handled well - campy. Unlike guys like Captain American and Hulk, no one knows who characters like Warlock are outside of comic book fans (and not casual ones to boot).
> 
> Much bigger comic books have been adapted and flopped.


The thing you guys are not taking into consideration is that it's a Marvel film. That alone will get people into theatres initially. If the movie is good and it catches on then it's the sky from there. It also has a good release date with minimal competition in the month of August, other than Expendables 3.

I could be pessimistic like you guys but I see the huge potential for it and recognize Marvel isn't just doing this without confidence. This movie is meant to set up the cosmic side of the MCU, meaning they're planning for this film to be the first of many set in Marvel Cosmic. They wouldn't be doing this if they weren't confident they had a hit on their hands, and I can see why they're so confident about it. You're right if it's handled correctly it could be horrible...but as I said Gunn is the perfect director for it. And just as much as it could be campy, if executed correctly it could/will be amazing.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 1, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I didn't even know there anybody called Para



Of course you didn't know...it was a nobody.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

Parallax said:


> this thread has become the NBA Thread 2.0


This section in general is starting to become NBA Thread 2.0 with the exception of goobs like Stunna.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

I remember Para. She had awesome sets.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2013)

Suzuku lying more than VBD when he says Avatar will be more anticipated than Star Wars because his grandma has heard of it.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

VBD is right doe 

I know people that don't even watch movies that go oh man that Avatar movie was soooo cool


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2013)

And I know people that watched Phantom Menace 10 times in the theaters so they can master Darth Maul's "fighting style"


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

I know people who think Transformers were best movies of last decade.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2013)

Implying Transformers wasn't the best movie of the last decade.


----------



## teddy (Aug 2, 2013)

Tranformers got snubbed an oscar for visuals


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

Only thing they were good for was Megan Fox abs.


----------



## Mider T (Aug 2, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I didn't even know there anybody called Para
> 
> I can't change my name anymore though



Never post in the HR?


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 2, 2013)

So no Avatar 2

1. Avengers 2
2. Star Wars VII
3. Bond 24
4. Inside Out
5. Superman/Batman

Come at me (no, don't)


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2013)

Finding Dory gonna crush Inside Out.


----------



## Shark Skin (Aug 2, 2013)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Finding Dory gonna crush Inside Out.



They're interchangeable for me. But you're probably right. Either way Pixar will have a hit (or two) that year IMO.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2013)

Everyone loves Ellen Degeneres. Can't stop dat lovable lesbian.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

Mider T said:


> Never post in the HR?



nope never ever


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

2014 isn't looking bad either. 

Godzilla
Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
Robopocalypse
Captain America Winter Soldier
Guardians of the Galaxy
 Kill Bill Vol.3
 Interstellar 
X-Men Days of Future Past
Amazing Spider-man 2
RoboCop
300:Rise of an Empire
Rio 2
The Good Dinosaur, 
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, 
Transformer 4
How To Train Your Dragon 2
The Expendables 3
Sin City: A Dame To Kill For
The Hunger Games Mockingjay Part 1
The Hobbit: There And Back Again
Minions (Despicable Me 3)

All the sudden 2015 doesn't feel as epic.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 2, 2013)

That's nowhere near 2015 level if what we're talking about is box office and not interest.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 2, 2013)

none of the blockbuster films in 2014 interest me at all


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

Suzuku said:


> That's nowhere near 2015 level if what we're talking about is box office and not interest.



Of course it will never match 2015. Is bad enough we are getting two Michael Bay movies but it does have some interesting movies coming out.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2013)

Kill Bill Vol 3 isn't even gonna get made.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 2, 2013)

Perverted King said:


> 2014 isn't looking bad either.
> 
> Godzilla
> Dawn of the Planet of the Apes
> ...



It makes 2015 even more epic since 2014 has more turds than expected


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2013)

I dunno about you, but I'm hyped as fuck for Rio 2.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2013)

Ghost we all know you are George Lopez's number one fan. No need to brag about it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2013)

How To Train Your Dragon 2 is the best looking movie on that list.


----------



## Violent by Design (Aug 2, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Ghost we all know you are George Lopez's number one fan. No need to brag about it.



:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 2, 2013)

Platinum said:


> Ghost we all know you are George Lopez's number one fan. No need to brag about it.



Beverly Hills Chihuahua was the best Disney film of the last 10 years.


----------



## TylerDurden (Aug 2, 2013)

Days of The Future Past isn't even on the list smh

It's the most mouth-watering movie of that year i can tell you that


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 2, 2013)

I have no idea how to prepare my wallet for 2014 & 2015 combined.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 2, 2013)

Lol this thread makes me wonder what you people are going to do.

Seriously though, you need release dates and gameplan if you're gonna debate this shit.


All I gotta say is Disney better build some Star Wars Momentum.Which can be fairly easy.If they release it over seas first.

Haha.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2013)

I'm guessing Superman/Batman will take the July 17, 2015 release date considering that every other big date seems to be taken. The other good option is June 5th and is still a month after The Avengers. August is completely free as well.


----------



## Donquixote Doflamingo (Aug 4, 2013)

1. Good lord people are wanking Super man and batman. I'm going to be nice here combine what superman made and what batman made together.....it's still not making as much as Avengers. Marvel wins end of discussion its going to be number one no competition. 

2. Star Wars. It's Star Wars I'm not saying anything more.

3. Here we go now superman and batman are here.

Now at this point its hard to say to many variables, but Pirates 5, Bond, Finding Dory, Jurrasic park are all good contenders for the last two spots.

Also I saw someone say Warcraft Lmao. Movie won't even get into the top ten.


----------



## Olivia (Aug 4, 2013)

Avengers 2, Star Wars: Episode 7, and Pirates of the Caribbean 5? I think Disney wins.


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 4, 2013)

Finding Dory


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Aug 5, 2013)

Suzuku, get the fuck off my Finding Dory bandwagon.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 7, 2013)

Finding Dory > All


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 12, 2013)

Wow! Ant Man and Bond 24 are coming out on November 6th. What is Marvel thinking?


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 12, 2013)

> Marvel wins end of discussion its going to be number one no competition.



With those inflated 3d prices, I'd say yes


----------



## Suzuku (Aug 12, 2013)

Ghost scared as fuck of being second best on his own bandwagon. 



Perverted King said:


> Wow! Ant Man and Bond 24 are coming out on November 6th. What is Marvel thinking?


Sony just scheduled Bond for November 6th last month. Marvel has had Ant-Man in that slot since late last year. They will move it eventually.



Ennoea said:


> With those inflated 3d prices, I'd say yes


Nearly every movie on OP's list is being released in 3D.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 13, 2013)

I've never watched a 3D movie. Doesn't get attention at all.


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 23, 2013)

How much do you guys think Ben Affleck's Batman casting affects the 2015 box office?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 26, 2013)

Ben Affleck


----------



## James Bond (Aug 26, 2013)

Ben Affleck's casting as Batman will propel MoS 2 into one of the top 5 movies of all time.


----------

